# Free Taijiquan Lilun Journal online.



## Martin2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi All,


here are links to download two of our Taijiquan Lilun Journals for free.


Enjoy reading:


Journal 3: http://www.wu-taichi.de/cms/wu-taichi.com/media/pdf/Lilun_3_e_2010 b.pdf


Journal 4: http://www.wu-taichi.de/cms/wu-taichi.com/media/pdf/Lilun_4_english.pdf


All the best


Martin


----------



## oaktree (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for the magazines they are well done.
  Is there plans to include other family styles in there?


----------



## Martin2 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Oaktree,

thx for your post.

As I am connected to the Ma-Family in Shanghai, I get my material mainly through them, translate and comment it.

But anyway, all Classics are coming in the end from the Yang family and older, so they are of general importance.
The way I look at them is of course the way of the Taijiquan I learned - but I always try to find a historically and culturally point of view.
I hope this is interesting for all friends of Taijiquan and serves them to find a deeper knowledge of their art.

All the best

Martin


----------

